# Projecting your FA feelings on yourself



## MrRabbit (May 29, 2010)

I have a question for all FAs/FFAs: Have you ever projected your FA feelings on yourself? 

What I mean with this is that as a teenager I sometimes used to put pillows under my clothes to see what I would look like fat. I was very thin and occasionally I would also stuff myself to see a little belly. 

Even now, as an adult, I have occasionally intentionally overeaten, followed by admiring my belly in the mirror and taking pictures of it. I do this usually when I feel lonely, and I think it is some kind of projection of my FA feelings on myself by lack of having a BBW around.

Just to be clear: I do not consider myself a feedee and have no intention of gaining weight. It is something that I occasionally do when I feel alone. 

I think the pillows was something similar. I only did that as a teenager, and I think stuffing the pillows under my clothes was a an alternative way of indulge in my FA feelings because I didn’t know any BBWs at the time, so that was the closest I got to enjoying fat.

*Does any FA/FFA recognize this?* Have you ever stuffed pillows under your clothes, intentionally overeaten, enjoyed fat on yourself or projected your FA feelings in any other way on yourself, whatever the reason?


----------



## shortfat (May 29, 2010)

Yes, that is pretty much my story. I like the look of a fat guy and have become one because of that.


----------



## Gspoon (May 29, 2010)

Yes, I did. I was pretty much confused as to why I liked bigger girls. When I was younger and thought girls had cooties (which they still do, don't kid yourself), I thought I wanted to be the fat one. So I would put pillows in my shirt to make me look big.

But when I hit puberty, I realized that I liked fat on women a lot more. Since then, I haven't done that.


----------



## msbard90 (May 29, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> Yes, I did. I was pretty much confused as to why I liked bigger girls. When I was younger and thought girls had cooties (which they still do, don't kid yourself), I thought I wanted to be the fat one. So I would put pillows in my shirt to make me look big.
> 
> But when I hit puberty, I realized that I liked fat on women a lot more. Since then, I haven't done that.



I gave you rep but my computer decided to make it sound completely incoherent, so disregard what it says lol....


----------



## Duniwin (May 31, 2010)

Yes, I stuffed my clothing as a teen to see what it would look like. I never stuffed myself though. <shrug>
I basically made a fat suit by wearing sweat suit stuffed with pillows and an inner sweat suit lining it. For a while I kept it in my closet but I eventually got rid of it. I would wear it and look at myself in the mirror. I would also walk around my bedroom in it and do stuff like try to bend over and pick stuff up to see what it felt like. One night I even slept in the fat suit.

I am a skinny guy and am only attracted to BBWs, but this was part of my journey to finding and accepting my sexuality.


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2010)

MrRabbit said:


> I have a question for all FAs/FFAs: Have you ever projected your FA feelings on yourself?
> 
> What I mean with this is that as a teenager I sometimes used to put pillows under my clothes to see what I would look like fat. I was very thin and occasionally I would also stuff myself to see a little belly.
> 
> ...



Fat is sexy, on the Gal and on me.:smitten:


----------



## Chris P. Bacon (Jun 1, 2010)

heck yes! I always felt weird about it  and taught I'm the only one who does that . . .


----------



## MrRabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

Duniwin said:


> I would wear it and look at myself in the mirror. I would also walk around my bedroom in it and do stuff like try to bend over and pick stuff up to see what it felt like. One night I even slept in the fat suit.


I did that too! (I didn't make a fat suit though, I did it with pillows stuffed under my clothes.)


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2010)

I voted yes, but in my case I really don't think it was projecting my FA feelings onto myself. In spirit I'm pretty much flat out a gainer who would love to be a lot bigger (I've mostly not pursued that, just as I've not overly pursued my FA feelings, for a variety of reasons. But it is certainly how I feel.) If anything sometimes I've wondered if my preference for fat on others is a projection of my preference for fat on myself?


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 6, 2018)

I feel like a total hypocrite being an FA at times. Gained #4 over the past 2 mos. Surgery = no workouts + the delicious holiday season (Im a total foodie but slim.) And yet, Im VERY self conscious about the weight gain. 

It makes me feel even more guilty about being a FFA. I find culinary indulgence extremely erotic but deprivation & control, within myself, sexy. Its as if I, subconsciously ... or, perhaps now, consciously thrust my desires on another. And that causes an immense amount of internal angst. Anyone else struggle with these issues?


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 7, 2018)

Absolutely. My FA feelings are very all-encompassing. I just think anyone is prettier if they're bigger and softer, and that includes me. I'm cursed with the inability to gain past a certain point, but I love that soft feeling of my stomach and upper arms, however little of it I can get.

And yes to the pillow thing. I have one of the softest, pillowy-est beds in the neighborhood.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

Nope. When I want to make a girl fat, this is a girl. Point.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 9, 2018)

well there different aspects of being an fa, in my case it is not just that i like fat girls, i find the process of getting fat much more enjoyable. and that involves my gf overeating, getting lazy and gaining weight and after that happens for a while then you get a fat lady. 

so in my case. i do love food and for a while overeat with a lady, and i saw my gain as a side effect of helping her to gain weight but... no, the answer to your question is no. even do i do enjoy eating a large pizza by myself it is fat from a thrill to see my self getting bigger, getting a big belly and everything it not exciting for me. personally.


----------

